# 4 Pieces of Pork Belly and 3 Boneless Shoulder Picnic Hams



## bill ace 350 (Jan 14, 2018)

The bellies have been curing in Pop's Brine since last Sunday.

Just mixed up a batch of Pop's but added some pickling spices, cloves and peppercorns.
injected the hams thoroughly, will let them cure until next weekend.

The temperature is supposed to be 39 degrees next weekend, perfect cold smoking weather.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 14, 2018)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm Fresh bacon......... 

I'm in please!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 20, 2018)

The peppered bacon in the smoker.... 38 degrees outside.

Next weekend I'll smoke the hams.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2018)

That looks great . Be watching for the hams .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 21, 2018)

2nd round of cold smoke started. Temperature is 33 degrees, should get up to 37-38 again. Using B&B Hickory Pellets. Was going to use B&B Apple today, but forgot, and went with the hickory again.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 28, 2018)

Didn't have time to smoke... Pulled one and baked it to internal temp of 145 degrees...

Very, very pleased! not to salty, not too sweet!

Let it cool some and put it through the new slicer...

Crockpot of beans and some ham for lunch for me and my co-workers,


----------

